# My "pigeon room" is out of control, help!



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

I currently have five pigeons, three were rescues, two were offspring of two of those rescues. The mess has gotten so intense I moved all their cages to a storage room. I used to love having them in a main living area, watching their antics. Now the daily cleaning and feeding really feels like a chore, like my heart is falling away from them a little bit. None of them like me anymore, I just feed clean, let them out for fly time, ect. The ultimate goal is to build an outdoor loft, but financially that is in the future. One of my pigeons, Lewis, is blind and flightless and she would still need to be kept indoors. The dandruff and downy feathers are constant. In short, it feels like a burden, my own created burden, but there isn't much fun anymore. How do I design my cages to cutt down on the mess? Particularly the dandruff and feathers that are everywhere! The only thing stored in that room anymore is the cat box, everything else is covered in white feathers. It's not good for me, it's definitely not good for them! Once a day I run a large fan out the window but it doesn't help that much. I've even considered installing some kind of exhaust fan, depending on the price. I also need feeder/waterer recommendations for small cages (about the size of a medium to large size dog crate). I want to enjoy my birds again, it's just obvious the set up isn't right.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Keeping them in cages most of the time can't be much fun for them or you. They love to bathe, so letting them do that often does cut down on the dust some. Maybe you need to run the fan longer during the day. They are going to shed dust and feathers. Don't see how you can cut down on it except cleaning daily. If you don't have time to do that, or just don't want to anymore, maybe you should think about finding homes for them, if you are not enjoying them anymore.


----------



## lg5555 (Aug 2, 2013)

*loft*

You can make a small loft using a dresser found on trash day. If you put a mesh front on it, it will look like this--


----------



## Merced man (Jul 23, 2014)

*help with clean up*

I use a shop-vac to vacuum up much of the dandruff and feathers, and dropping pieces after I have scraped and swept the loft.


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful loft lg! Jay3 they get a bath once a week before I deep clean the cages. How often do you recommend? Twice, three times, daily?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

They probably won't bath more than once a day, but you can offer them a bath periodically and see. The birds are of course molting right now so you get all of the extra feathers and more dander too. No, that can't be healthy for the birds or YOU in the house. Rather than investing in fans invest in a secure outdoor small coop like the one above. Healthier and easier for all of you.


----------



## Otis7 (Sep 1, 2012)

My current set up, and yes they are messy. Today is bath day, I do a deep clean after they have soaked everything. 









I just got this cage a few days ago so it's not set up yet. Someone was giving away two bird cages so I cut out the middle panel so I could move my female in there for some much needed company. I'm adding more flat perches, so far it's just the free stuff that came with the cage.









Should I just move these cages outside? I dont think i want to do that, I'm worried about them getting cold, and predators.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

I have some of the same concerns as you. I have only one pij, but since I am in a studio, she is in the same room as me 24/7, which I know is not good for the lungs - I do have concerns about bird lung.

I would recommend a HIPPA air filter for the dandruff. That's what I plan to get myself.
http://www.amazon.com/Honeywell-502...122&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=honeywell+hippa+air

Also, my bird wasn't really interested in bathing, so I mist her once a day or once every two days, just from a spray bottle.

I also got this vacuum: http://www.amazon.com/Eureka-Mighty...F8&qid=1411403151&sr=8-11&keywords=pet+vacuum

Personally, I wouldn't be comfortable having my pij outside, unless it was a balcony and one that was secure against predators, and maybe with the option of her coming indoors, if she wanted.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeons love to bathe. Offering a bath every few days would be a good idea. Use something large enough for them to get into and splash around. You can put down a plastic sheet on the floor, and fill a clean cat litter box with a few inches of water. They need to be able to get in and wash to get the dust off. 

Pigeonfriend, I think your bird isn't bathing because he is a lone bird. Sometimes people have trouble getting them to bathe in the beginning. In a loft or flock, the younger ones watch the others and learn that way. Then when they see others going in, they want to. Sometimes it's harder getting one interested, but once you show them, they usually love it. Fill a good sized container with warm water, just a little warm, and put him in it. Then splash with your hand. He will catch on. They like the warm water, and seeing you splash usually helps him to get the idea.


----------



## Pigeonfriend (Aug 14, 2009)

Thank you for the tip! I will definitely try again! I have actually tried that with her, and I left the water there for about a week too, but she just would not go in (or she would jump out if I put her in). But I will try it again!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pigeonfriend said:


> Thank you for the tip! I will definitely try again! I have actually tried that with her, and I left the water there for about a week too, but she just would not go in (or she would jump out if I put her in). But I will try it again!


You need to keep trying. Like I said, when they watch others splashing in the warm water, they want to join them. When you have just one, sometimes it takes time introducing them to the joys of bathing. LOL. Be patient, and eventually she will love it.


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

Thought I'd chime in with a few tips I've learned...
Keeping pigeons indoors is pretty much like having flying cats.
For regular cleaning, I use a 50/50 white vinegar and water solution, with poop=off added for the really messy stuff.
Every place they regularly perch (including my bed) gets covered with a vinyl shower-curtain liner from the dollar store (easy cleaning!)
I buy the really cheap toilet paper for quick clean-ups (the stuff so hard you'd never use it yourself)
Bathing is simple: a large, open litter box with about an inch of water. Add a splash of white vinegar to kill any bacteria from the occasional "accident".
For the feathers and dander, any "apt" vacuum works (I have cats as well, so I went for the Dyson...)
For feeding and watering, I use a small dog bowl for the water, and this for the food: http://www.entirelypets.com/living-...=95596488910&gclid=CIfpkNGdpcECFVNk7AodAUsA0w . It keeps them from throwing too much seed around...


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

I just can't reconcile with keeping pigeons indoors. Seems so bad for the humans and the pigeons.

I just don't get it. But too each their own.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some people don't have the place outside, or aren't supposed to have pigeons where they live. So keeping them inside is their only option. If you don't have many, than it isn't such a problem.


----------



## Sevenof14 (Dec 4, 2010)

3 of my birds are rescued fancies, and 2 are the "oops" babies. I'm lucky enough to have an "extra" bedroom that I can let them fly around in during the day, although honestly, they tend to sunbathe a lot! If I didn't have Red-tailed hawks and barn owls on my property, I'd have an outdoor loft and flyers...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have rescues also, and a few oops, but we built a loft for them with an aviary.


----------



## sephyuk (Sep 20, 2012)

Hi , I will tell u how I keep my pet pigeon she has a indoor rabbit cage next to my bed . I use a deep safe soft litter and muck out poop every morn and pat down bed . This is completely changed every two weeks . I use a Henry hover so vacuum all round once a day . She has a bath most day .


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

sephyuk said:


> Hi , I will tell u how I keep my pet pigeon she has a indoor rabbit cage next to my bed . I use a deep safe soft litter and muck out poop every morn and pat down bed . This is completely changed every two weeks . I use a Henry hover so vacuum all round once a day . She has a bath most day .


She has a luxury cage! More like a hotel suite 

I have three at present. Two are ex-PMV and reside with me but travel with me to Norfolk every couple of weeks or so. They were in our rescue aviary, but got bullied when they had a return of neurological problems. They paired up when we brought them inside for a rest 

The other is 'Piglet', who currently has a bad right eye - probably pecked - and he is going to my avian vet next week, so he is with me temporarily in Sussex.

These are the main cages I use (Piglet on top of his quarters, posing). They are Chinchilla cages from Pets-at-Home (Petsmart).


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Phoebe our rescued pigeon lives indoors in a large cage. We use a shop vac and an air cleaner with a filter to try to improve the air quality. She seems quite happy and so are we.


----------

